# Need to RMA, what should I do.



## Xaero252 (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, I know its somewhat taboo to RMA a device you have screwed up with your own software tinkering, allow me to preface this post by specifically pointing out that my issues are proven to be hardware related and have nothing to do with any software modifications I have done.

I am currently running Liberty3 2.0 on the 5.7.893 kernel and radio. My issue is that my HDMI port does not function AT ALL. (Period - the event logs don't show the HDMI port detecting a device plugged in, or removed. and the device doesn't even appear to be getting set up anymore on reboot.) The other issue is that my headphone jack has a similar malfunction, in that no matter what headset/headphone I plug in, audio continues to be routed through the speaker instead of the connected device. These issues occur on stock and custom roms, and persist through all forms of recovery, both functions worked when the phone was new, and the headphone jack stopped working before rooting it. After rooting it, the HDMI port worked for around two weeks and then just.. randomly ceased to function. Now before I RMA this phone what should I do... Should I FXZ back to stock unrooted using the released root toolkit? Anything else I should do other than that?

Sorry for the lengthy explanation, but I don't want a bunch of kids in here pointing fingers saying "its your screw-up quit making us pay for your mistakes in our insurance bill." This issue is not being handled by Verizon insurance but rather directly by Motorola as the OEM, as it is a hardware defect and not an issue of device breakage due to accidental or purposeful misuse.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Just use the 1 click restore and dont reroot. You'll be good to go.


----------



## nkowal (Nov 14, 2011)

Fell into a similar boat, which re-flashing, etc. wouldn't get me out of. I baby my device, but I simply got a hardware problem with my headset jack, and it stopped outputting audio. Considering how much I use my phone for music, podcasts, etc. there was no way I could do that. No amount of software, etc. was going to fix it.

No way you're going to be able to get back to old kernel though as far as I know (same boat here). Just unroot and hope it's not an issue.


----------

